# Dwarf water lettuce?



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

This plant was won at an auction as "dwarf water lettuce."

Anyone know if it is water lettuce?
They get big! And what the genus sp. is?
Ignore the duckweed, thx.
















TFCEC Member
Tropical Fish Club of Erie County


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is water lettuce, _Pistia stratiotes_, but I doubt that it is a dwarf variety. It is small because it was grown in low light. Put a plant outdoors in a tub with some soil on the bottom and you will probably get the full sized plant which will multiply like duckweed. Don't let this one escape into the local environment.


----------



## Knuggs (Sep 25, 2011)

My dwarf water lettuce looks like that and Ive had it for about 8mths.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Under aquarium conditions it stays flat, just a couple of leaves. 
In a pond it gets bigger, or in a bright aquarium with an open top.


----------

